
How to make multiple accounts on twitter with same email address? - vikaspanwar
http://savedelete.com/how-to-make-multiple-accounts-on-twitter-with-same-email-address.html
======
wgj
Gmail also ignores a "+" in the email address and everything after it, so mail
to example+foobar@gmail.com is received by example@gmail.com.

~~~
hiralove
hi wgj .. really nice info .. from this u can create unlimited accounts in
twitter :) with same email .... thnx

